

A little search tool for C++ headers - jdowner
http://www.whichheader.com
Hi! I've made a little online tool for searching through C++ headers. It's pretty basic; You enter a search term and it presents a list of header files that match the term, and the libraries that they belong to. If you click on a result, the actual header file is loaded.&#60;p&#62;I find it handy, hopefully others will too.&#60;p&#62;There are definitely some short-comings that I need to fix (I need to include boost, and make it work with IE), but I'd really appreciate any feedback to improve it.
======
ggchappell
Good idea.

But what is the button for? It does not seem to do anything.

Also, it would be useful to be able to restrict the search to finding the
definition of the given term.

